# Help Identifying Breed Mix



## Zookeep (Apr 28, 2012)

I rescued Ellie a few months ago from a local shelter. She originally came from a shelter in Northern Georgia. She is 50 pounds and 20 inches tall. Any thoughts?


----------



## dutch1226 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hmmm.....Beagle/hound x Rott?


----------



## Zookeep (Apr 28, 2012)

I can see the hound, but I am not sure about the Rottweiler.


----------

